# Today's our Wedding Anniversary



## HazyDavey (Dec 15, 2016)

Yup.. Today is our wedding anniversary, 37th years of bliss with not to much blaw. I was going to take the misses out to a nice high end ($$$) dinner but there's a nasty storm going through Northern California today..


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 15, 2016)

Hazy Davey said:


> Yup.. Today is our wedding anniversary, 37th years of bliss with not to much blaw. I was going to take the misses out to a nice high end ($$$) dinner but there's a nasty storm going through Northern California today..
> 
> 
> View attachment 34084


Happy Anniversary Davey! Be safe in the inclement weather. Yes, I remember eating fast food from both the A&W, and a Chinese/Canadian restaurant. Lovely having it brought to our car. A&W no longer offer this service, and the other restaurant  shut down over ten years ago. It is a boutique coffee shop now.


----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 15, 2016)

Thank you Shalimar.. ride:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 15, 2016)

Happy Anniversary Davey!  If you go out, enjoy your dinner celebration, but be careful on the roads! :love_heart:


----------



## AprilT (Dec 15, 2016)

Happy Anniversary, hoping you the Mrs have many more.


----------



## Gemma (Dec 15, 2016)

Happy Anniversary HazyDavey!  Yep, I remember A &W too.  Also remember Manners Big Boy.  Loved their sweetie pie cake there.


----------



## nvtribefan (Dec 15, 2016)

Happy anniversary!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 15, 2016)

Happy anniversary and many,many, more. I remember A&W as well.


----------



## Carla (Dec 15, 2016)

Happy anniversary!


----------



## IKE (Dec 15, 2016)

Congrats on your 37 th Davey.


----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 15, 2016)

Thank You SeaBreeze, AprilT, Gemma, nvtribefan, Ruth n' Jersey and Carla for you nice reply's. 

We had a nice brunch at a indoors eatery.
To windy for the drive through plus I can't get my window down..


----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 15, 2016)

IKE said:


> Congrats on your 37 th Davey.



Thanks IKE !!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 15, 2016)

Happy Anniversary Davey!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 15, 2016)

Happy Anniversary!






No, they are not aphrodisiacs!


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Shalimar (Dec 15, 2016)

RadishRose said:


> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drive-in speakers?


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 15, 2016)

I do, I do.  They're the speakers that you are supposed to put in your car at a drive-in so you can hear the movie you didn't come to see anyway because you just want to smooch and otherwise carry on!


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 15, 2016)

Hazy Davey said:


> Yup.. Today is our wedding anniversary, 37th years of bliss with not to much blaw. I was going to take the misses out to a nice high end ($$$) dinner but there's a nasty storm going through Northern California today..
> 
> 
> View attachment 34084



Congratulations on 37 years together!!  Hope you had a nice day.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 16, 2016)

Hazy Davey said:


> Yup.. Today is our wedding anniversary, 37th years of bliss with not to much blaw. I was going to take the misses out to a nice high end ($$$) dinner but there's a nasty storm going through Northern California today..
> 
> 
> View attachment 34084



Happy Anniversary!! Next year find a McD's with a playground!! (Food and entertainment!!)
.


----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 16, 2016)

Ken N Tx said:


> Happy Anniversary!! Next year find a McD's with a playground!! (Food and entertainment!!)
> .
> View attachment 34104



Ken, that's a great idea! Going to remember that for next year, lol ..  

Oh, and thanks Ruthanne, RadishRose, fureverywhere, & Butterfly for your nice thoughts.


----------



## Brookswood (Dec 17, 2016)

Congratulations!!


----------



## HazyDavey (Dec 17, 2016)

Brookswood said:


> Congratulations!!



Thank you


----------

